# a pretty broad question



## jennyp (Mar 14, 2006)

or maybe more than one question.

so edgar is 3 months old now and i am just one big worry wart.
when should he reach his full size? he's pretty little i think. but then again, i don't have much to compare him to. 

more importantly, i'm a little confused about his skills. when he pecks seeds half the time they don't even go in his mouth. when he flies he seems like he doesn't know where he wants to go and he takes all kinds of sudden dives and directions that i'm not sure he meant to go in. he always lands just fine but i'm just worried that maybe he's a little slow. any thoughts? this is kind of funny but i'm actually beginning to wonder. however, he is still very social and quite the exploror so it's not like he's lethargic.

perhaps its his diet. i can't get him to eat the pigeon food that is good for him with all its nutrients. all he will eat is his wild bird seed. i'm utterly clueless so any feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

jennyp said:


> when should he reach his full size? he's pretty little i think. but then again, i don't have much to compare him to.
> 
> more importantly, i'm a little confused about his skills. when he pecks seeds half the time they don't even go in his mouth. when he flies he seems like he doesn't know where he wants to go and he takes all kinds of sudden dives and directions that i'm not sure he meant to go in. he always lands just fine but i'm just worried that maybe he's a little slow. any thoughts? this is kind of funny but i'm actually beginning to wonder. however, he is still very social and quite the exploror so it's not like he's lethargic.
> 
> perhaps its his diet. i can't get him to eat the pigeon food that is good for him with all its nutrients. all he will eat is his wild bird seed. i'm utterly clueless so any feedback would be greatly appreciated!



Hi Jenny, 

I'm sorry if I don't remember your circumstances...but what kind of pigeon is this and where did you get him?

"Most" pigeons reach their full size at around 6 months, but I think others can take up to one year or longer, depending on the breed and conditions.

The reason I ask about the breed, is because some of them have difficulties pecking seeds due to feather impediments or beak size. Flying skills are another thing that lead me to think that this might not be your typical feral bird. Rollers, tumblers and tipplers will summersault in the air and generally not seem very agile in flight. They've been bred for this purpose however and it's "normal" for them.

Try to keep his food rations limited. Only offer him a specific amount of seed per day in hopes that he will eat it all. Too much food around, with too much variety can create fussy, picky eaters that only eat their favourites. They can/will survive on these "slim pickins" but they won't thrive this way.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Don't Worry::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::*

[/B] HI JENNY, What breed of pigeon is EDGAR? Is he a feral pigeon? At 3 months he is still quite young and still growing. Pigeons just like human babies grow and mature at different rates.All young birds have some differculty picking up seed,and master the small seed first thats why he goes to the wild bird seed as that seed is smaller.Continue to feed the wild bird seed adding small amounts of the pigeon seed, rember not to over feed as this will only cause him to pick up the easy seed thus leaving the larger seed.Is he free flying out doors or is he a indoor bird. Free flying young birds tend to fly in a helter skelter fashion after all they are just learning to fly.Just like human babies just learning to walk. GEORGE SIMON


----------



## jennyp (Mar 14, 2006)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Jenny,
> 
> I'm sorry if I don't remember your circumstances...but what kind of pigeon is this and where did you get him?
> 
> ...


edgar followed an acquaintance of ours around as a baby out at a construction sight(he still had mostly yellow feathers at the time) until he picked him up and took him home. we ended up with him b/c the acquaintance didn't have the time or patience to deal w/a baby bird. the next thing i knew he was my valentine's day present. he's been with us since, learned how to eat and fly and all that good stuff.
anyway, here is what he looks like:

http://static.flickr.com/52/131048283_40a25c8729.jpg
http://static.flickr.com/45/131043766_2b2fb60b84.jpg

what kind of a pigeon is he? that's another good question. perhaps you can help me answer that as well. i know absolutely nothing about birds (let alone pigeons) and therefore i am a worrywart.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Jenny, 

Well, Edgar looks to be a "regular" feral pigeon or perhaps a tossed out and unwanted homer...hard to know for sure when there are no bands.

Try the advice I've given about food and George's as well and see how that goes. 

Keep us posted and updated on Edgar's journeys


----------



## jennyp (Mar 14, 2006)

i probably am just worrying over nothing. good points, as he is still young. i wasn't sure when birds were supposed to be "grown up." he is a free-flying indoor bird that also gets plenty of outdoor time (rather spoiled if you ask me.. he only goes in the cage to sleep. i should really invest in a diaper of some sort). thanks guys!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*testing out flying skill:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::*

HI JENNY, EDGAR looks like feral type,and I would say when he/she flys he/she is testing out the tools or skills of flying.After seeing the picture it could be that EDGAR is realy EDNA but we will have to hang loose until he/she gets a bit older GEORGE


----------



## jennyp (Mar 14, 2006)

i have this gut feeling that you are right about the edna bit. edgar is completely disinterested in the mirror and not all that vocal.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sounds like Edgar or Edna has a wonderful life.

Do you allow him free flight outside in a protective aviary?


----------



## jennyp (Mar 14, 2006)

nope we aren't that high tec. at first i was apprehensive about just letting edgar outside but then i discovered that edgar is completely terrified at the thought of leaving the porch. any time i try to carry him to the backyard about halfway there he jumps off of me and flies back to the porch. 
don't worry though, i realize that this may not last forever. we are in the process of screening in the porch.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

jennyp said:


> nope we aren't that high tec. at first i was apprehensive about just letting edgar outside but then i discovered that edgar is completely terrified at the thought of leaving the porch. any time i try to carry him to the backyard about halfway there he jumps off of me and flies back to the porch.
> don't worry though, i realize that this may not last forever. we are in the process of screening in the porch.


Thank you for your response.

Well, that is a sigh of relief, we have lost alot of pets here due to free-flight, so I'm glad he is flying in the porch.

I had a pet pigeon Rosco, who would not go outside either, he would rather be indoors. I forced him to endure an hour of sunshine inside my enclosed aviary with my other pigeons, that was like punishment to him. I didn't have to worry about him going outside by himself, either...that is how he was hawk proofed. LOL He is now living happily with another member, Victor.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Jenny my pesto was a street pigeon and at 4 days old when I found her she was big now she is 11 years old inside bird and she seems smaller and a little thinner than most pigeons out there. She is 335 Grams not a terribly huge bird but I don't want her to get too fat either. When she flys she flys in different directions as well Pigeons can just fly like that and change direction on a whim. Your baby is beautiful !!!! That is what Pesto looks like as well.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jennyp said:


> i probably am just worrying over nothing. good points, as he is still young. i wasn't sure when birds were supposed to be "grown up." he is a free-flying indoor bird that also gets plenty of outdoor time (rather spoiled if you ask me.. he only goes in the cage to sleep. *i should really invest in a diaper of some sort). thanks guys!*




Edgar/Edna is a handsome/beautiful pigeon! Sounds like you have a spoiled bird on your hands, like many of us!

There ARE pigeon "diapers" for birds. Squeaks is wearing his in my Avatar. If you would like more info, just PM me...

Do keep us updated about Edgar...we ALL want to know if "he" is *really* a "she."


----------

